# A Model 3 Review for Corolla Owners



## Callahan (Sep 23, 2017)

*Tl;DR:* Here's a link to my review. 

More direct links: Overcast // Pocket Casts // iTunes

*Q:* What is the style of this review?

*A:* Told as a story over two days of a Turo rental, features of the Model 3 are discussed as I recount my time driving around LA (Day 1) and staying in Santa Barbara (Day 2).

*Q:* Who is this review for?

*A:* Not necessarily for those of us who gobbled up last year's articles about the rumored mixture of aluminum to steel in the Model 3's frame. Through each step of the review, I attempt to not only talk about the car's features, but also explain their utility (to those unfamiliar with Tesla) and potential. I use analogy, metaphor, and relevant experiences to draw comparisons that are accessible for the average listener.

So while *you* may not learn anything new over the course of this episode, it may be perfect for that friend / relative / coworker who is curious about Tesla, but hasn't been exposed much to the Model 3 beyond what you've shared with them.

*TS;WR (Too Short; Wanna Read)*

On March 31, 2016, I stood in line for 3.5 hours to reserve a Model 3, sight unseen. And in early February of this year, I finally got the chance to experience the car after renting it on Turo. I spent 48 hours with the car for two reasons:

*1.)* To test drive the car before making the biggest purchase of my adult life.

*2.)* To review the car for my technology podcast, Futurespeak.

I usually release an episode every 10 days or so, but my Model 3 review took more than five weeks. Why?

Because I've read / watched / listened to nearly every Model 3 review in existence.

So, when it finally came time to write my review for Tesla's entry into the affordable car market, I froze. I'd spent so much time on TOO, TMC, and r/teslamotors, I wasn't sure what I could add to the conversation that all of you hadn't already heard. It wasn't until a couple weeks after my Turo experience that I remembered that these forums aren't representative of the wider public, and that while my show may contain _some_ overlap with the Tesla faithful, the show largely skews towards a broader audience.

It was then that I found my "angle." Hence, the title: A Model 3 Review for Corolla Owners.

I loved the 70-minute in-depth look at the Model 3 that Trevor and Ken did, and it definitely helped me bide my time as I waited for my reservation to turn into an invitation. But a lot of the information shared in videos like these don't reflect how I actually experience a car.

So many of the reviews of the Model 3 grind into such fine grain detail that they sometimes feel like a lot of analyzing the moss on trees, when a lot of folks out there (not us) may simply want a helicopter flyby of the forest.

So this review isn't the kind to clinically discuss the dimensions of the frunk. I was more interested in seeing if my airline carry-on bag would fit. (Spoiler: it does.)

As a sort of preview, I've included the show notes below. (This does not reflect the entire episode. I only include topics in show notes that justify links.)

I've mostly lurked here over the last few years, but Model 3 Owners Club has been instrumental in helping me feel a little less alone in my Tesla geekdom. I sincerely hope you enjoy this review.

----------

Turo: Gateway to the Model 3
Ken's Model 3

Not That Kind of Review
Some Great Model 3 Reviews:
Doug DeMurro: Here's Why the Tesla Model 3 Is the Coolest Car of 2017
The Drive: Tesla Model 3: The First Serious Review
MKBHD: Driving a Tesla Model 3!
Engadget: Tesla Model 3 review: the fast and infuriating
Larry Benjamin: Tesla Model 3 Review after 3 weeks
Digital Trends: Tesla Model 3 Review


One App, One Card, One Vent
Electrek: Tesla Model 3's unique HVAC system explained in new patent

A Firm Ride, and the BMW i3
Tesla Model 3 vs Nissan Leaf - Smooth Ride Test

A Single, 15-Inch Display
2007 iPhone Presentation: Steve Jobs explains the limitations of fixed interfaces
2014 Apple Watch Presentation: Way too much stuff for your wrist

At-Home Charging
Tesla: Home Charging Installation

The Sound of Music
Wikipedia: "I know it when I see it"

Smartphone Integration, or Lack Thereof
2011 Model S Beta Reveal: Elon discusses third-party app integration

Destination Charging
Tesla: Charge Upon Arrival

Regenerative Braking
Explain that Stuff (Chris Woodford): Regenerative Brakes

Supercharging
Tesla: Charge on the Road
Wikipedia: Supercharger technology

Final Thoughts (TL;DL)
Engadget: Tesla wants to install charging stations at your office
Tesla: Become a Charging Partner

Futurespeak's First Interview!
Stacey Higginbotham
Internet of Things Podcast


----------

